
Virtual Desktop 1.0 Trailer - err418
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjE6qXd6Itw
======
drakenot
This was actually a really impressive set of demos. I hadn't really considered
VR as just a virtual environment to do traditional computing tasks but it
seems like it could have a lot of merit.

Always having a relaxing place you can go to and do your coding sounds pretty
appealing. Especially in a world where companies continue to think that open
offices are a good idea.

------
muhpirat
So... I think because of this, I will buy a VR-Glass :3 <3

